# ASP-Dateien



## hahni (18. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

laut der Aussage eines Kunden soll es ein Apache-Modul für ASP-Seiten geben. Funktioniert dieses wirklich wunschgemäß und wo liegen die Einschränkungen?

Wie harmoniert dieses Plugin mit ISPConfig 2 oder ISPConfig 3? Oder lässt sich dieses ggf. mit einer der beiden ISPConfig-Versionen gar nicht betreiben?

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!

Hahni


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

Meinst Du ASP oder ASP.NET? Das sind ja zwei komplett unterschiedliche Technolgien. ASP wird meines Wissens nach seit Jahren nicht mehr eingesetzt. Soweit ich weißwar es aber immer nur eine teilweise abblidung von ASP auf Perl.

ASP.net für Linux iats ja die aktuelle Server Programmiersprache von MS und wird über Mono abgebildet, müsstest Du Dir also mal mod_mono ansehen.


----------



## hahni (21. März 2011)

Hallo Till,

ich meinte das "alte" ASP. ASP.NET hat der Kunde nicht eingesetzt. Dass die Lösung über Perl läuft, habe ich schon in einigen Foren gesehen. Aber wie die korrekte Einrichtung funktioniert... dazu habe ich leider keine genauen Informationen gefunden.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

Es gibt doch eine Installationsanleitung auf der Seite des Projektes:

http://www.apache-asp.org/


----------



## hahni (21. März 2011)

Besten Dank, Till! Mal schauen, ob das der Kunde noch braucht. Falls ja, weiß ich nun, wo ich weitere Infos bekommen kann .


----------

